# I love saving money...



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

First off, I'm working on bagging my car and all I need now is a newer tank, different compressor and get everything mounted. I haven't really shared with a lot how close I am to finishing it but thought I'd share some of my recent machining work. I'll get this installed when I get my new tank ready and run wires/ air lines. Details to everything I have will be in the thread once installed. 

I just thought I'd share something I recently made for my car. I was going to order the MK4 rear bag setup from AAC but I couldn't really afford the $369+ shipping ($380 total maybe?). 
Since the mounts are extremely simple and can be machined easily, I decided to take up the task. I took some measurements off where the parts would fit on my rear suspension and started to draw up some prints. 
While making these, I ended up going through 2 revisions on the lower piece, modofying what I had along the way, before I got the final design down. The upper piece only went through 1 revision.
Costs:
My obvious goal was to stay under the $380 mark. I already had material on hand from past projects so that helped. 
Items purchased:
$33.69 - Brubaker 3/8-18 NPTF 5-FLT Tap
$23.17 - Clevland 3/4-16 4-FLT Bottom Tap
$130.00 - Firestone 7076 Air bags
$2.48 - 3/4 x 2 UNF Bolt and washers
Total ending cost - $189.34
I would like to note that some of the tools used I might purchase later so I can make another set for myself another time. Like the 37/64 Deming drill and 3/4-16 UNF Plug tap. Otherwise the machine shop had everything I needed. 
So the ending price saved me ~$190. Not too bad if you ask me.
Though I will say that I did have to take a machining class to have machines to use to make these parts on. Boeing doesn't allow the use of their machines for personal projects. Though fortunately working for Boeing and them believeing so heavily in education, they paid for the class entirely.








As for the time it took to make these parts, I think I have about 12hrs in all, maybe 10. 

My dad gave me the idea to having these sent out to the annodized which might cost between $75-$100, still putting me under budget but looking nicer







Who knows, I may just hard annodize them. Only thing is I LOOOOOOOVE the nice SHINY machined finish.








Only thing I have left to do is pop a hole in the bottom pieces so that they bolt to the lower spring mount. Should be taken care of tomorrow in class. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Anyways, I'll let the pictures speak for showing how I made them. Had some fun doing it since I love to machine projects for my car. 



























































































































_Modified by TMTuned99.5Golf at 11:44 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: I love saving money... (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

oh wow dude!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: I love saving money... (rico_arg)*

NICE!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: I love saving money... (vdub-ranger)*

I hate you mother****er


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

damn


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Less air suspension on car, more PAINT Brian!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Very nice!!!


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

thats really nice work!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

You did a nice job on those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow, awesome!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Awesome work. That is a skill I've always been envious of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

WOW








i remember your car from way back when you posted more..
Sick cant wait to see how this turns out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

I'm impressed!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

Wow....very nice.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*

damn, i wish i had access to such awesome machines.. 
that looks BA!


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

wow as someone that has had experience with using a lathe and press BA job man!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*

Nice work. How long did it take you?


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks for all the compliments everybody! I greatly appreciate it. I still have more custom fab work in store for my car. I'll just say that I won't allow any custom machined piece on my car unless I make it









_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Less air suspension on car, more PAINT Brian!









I'm working on it! I took 2 terms off from autobody to stop my 10 term streak for school. Though I'll have another color of primer on my car later this year.









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice work. How long did it take you?

The bottom piece took me roughly 2hrs and 15 minutes. 

As I showed in the following picture, took me roughly 2hrs. That includes some stopping and thinking and chatting with guys in the shop. In the picture I completed the bottom profile complete where it would bolt to the lower beam. All that needs to be done is have the 2 bolt holes drilled and top surface faced off as I showed in the pictures following. 









The upper mount took me a bit longer, say.. 3.5hrs per piece. There I was more concerned with the exterior finish (nice and shiny smooth and no jaw marks) so it took me longer. Now that I have the whole process down I'm sure I can do one piece in roughly 2.5-3hrs or so. 

If I wrote a program for them to be turned on an NC lathe, that'd take them down to about 15-20 minutes each. But will I? Naaah, not worth my time since I have what I need and I'm not trying to make money off them and go into mass production.











_Modified by TMTuned99.5Golf at 9:23 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

This is what happens when I get really bored at work. I decided to finish off my design and do a full assembly of everything. Yes that means I created each piece of the airbag in 3D for the full effect. I got bored and was easily amused, what can I say?







By the way, I think my computer has a driver error or needs an update to fix the imaging as shown on the assembly print. If I zoom in on the print in Inventor, where it's grey as shown in the bag, goes back to black. Meh, I'll fix it sometime.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

Wow...
Time to start selling these and makes some MONAY!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Very nice!


----------



## trip permit (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: I love saving money... (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

That is awesome work man.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: I love saving money... (Mr. Glidden)*

*UPDATE*
I can now consider these things as finished!








These have now been hard anodized for corrosion resistance and crap hitting them while under my car. Unfortunately it cost me $70 since that's the minimum charge for anything done with the hard coating but fortunately color wasn't extra. Believe it or not, I was thinking about having them bright nickel plated, just cause shiny objects are cool!








I'm actually so happy with them I almost don't want to put them on my car and instead put them on my shelf! Which I might make another set just to have them on my shelf, who knows.








Anyways, eventually they'll make it on my car as soon as I get a new aluminum air tank and figure out which compressor I want in place of the one that'll suck my battery dry operating.








Oh ya, I just barely put the fittings in there just to see how the color contrasts. I'll install them later for a sure fitting. 
Whatcha all think?
Grand total cost is: *$259.34*



























_Modified by TMTuned99.5Golf at 8:27 AM 8-29-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: I love saving money... (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

I think I am going to steal those.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: I love saving money... (Shawn W.)*

sick! sell me a copy of autodesk inventor....that program is crazy exspensive










_Modified by crippled4life at 10:29 AM 8-29-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: I love saving money... (crippled4life)*

i think i need to take mine off and get them done in blue, or chrome powder coat or something shiny. Shiny is cool!


----------



## VTEC THIS VR (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: I love saving money... (Santi)*

Would you mind getting rid of your drawing and measurements? I could really use those on my car and I have access to that equipment. Thanks. I understand if you dont want to though.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: I love saving money... (VTEC THIS VR)*

what program did you make these in? pro-e? solidworks?


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: I love saving money... (silver saloon)*


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: I love saving money... (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

Good sht! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

sweet!


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: I love saving money... (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

wow nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: I love saving money... (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_what program did you make these in? pro-e? solidworks?

autodesk inventor.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: I love saving money... (schnell_8v)*

Thanks for the compliments everybody!








I haven't been on the site in over a month now and shocked to see it in the top of my watched topics list now that I got back on. 
Autodesk Inventor v9 was used.
As for getting rid of the prints and measurements, sorry but I can't do that. I've spent a bit too much of my time to give away information that could easily make someone money. 

Though I would like to update that I have not gotten these on my car yet. Now you all are probably asking why. Well, I need a new air compressor and air tank to finish my setup. The tank I have is a few years old and rusting (chromed air tank) and the compressor.... well.... I don't trust. 
I have not had a job since Sept 6th when the Boeing IAM machinists went on strike. I'd rather make sure I can pay a bill with the money I have than put air under my car. Sometime after I get back to working (hopefully soon!) then I can finish this project up. Right now it just sucks living on my savings account...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: I love saving money... (schnell_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnell_8v* »_
autodesk inventor.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cool, good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Amazing. Time for me to get in the computer lab


----------

